# what do you roofers wear?



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Roof report: i now need a new pair of sneakers. My chuck taylors blew the sides out and like to collect granuals

I have a micky mouse tan line from my gloves

My arms are bronze and my chest is still pastey white

My leg mussles are ungodly sore


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Roof report: i now need a new pair of sneakers. My chuck taylors blew the sides out and like to collect granuals
> 
> I have a micky mouse tan line from my gloves
> 
> ...


Sounds like a day of work. I burn through sneakers every couple of weeks.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

SC sawdaddy said:


> I dont do many shingle roofs anymore but the metal roofing business is pretty good. As far as foot wear, I drool over these every time I go in the suppy house but havent tried them yet. Its still New Balance or Nike. Both hold you on the roof if you've got your head in the right place. If you think your going to fall though you just might.
> 
> http://www.wimsattdirect.com/products/PU_E_IC/PU_E_IC_CPCRB105.html?gclid=COb77sTc8rYCFUTd4Aod6E8AaQ


What's the deal with those soles?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

moorewarner said:


> What's the deal with those soles?


I have seen boots like these in Gaspro. Had boots with soles that were removable to be replaced with soles for different purposes?


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have seen boots like these in Gaspro. Had boots with soles that were removable to be replaced with soles for different purposes?


From the pic it looks like a regular sole with a velcro on over sole... but clearly that wouldn't work. :blink:

I would like to handle a pair of these, might have to see if there are any local.


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

moorewarner said:


> From the pic it looks like a regular sole with a velcro on over sole... but clearly that wouldn't work. :blink:
> 
> I would like to handle a pair of these, might have to see if there are any local.


Exactly what it is. ABC Roofing Supply handles them, or did. All their loaders had them. Probably close to $200.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

moorewarner said:


> What's the deal with those soles?


The soles are replaceable for when they wear out. Instead of buying new boots or shoes you just buy a new pair of soles for them. So you keep a broken in boot feel but with new boot traction.

If you can find a picture online it shows where the underside of the boot is cut out for the replaceable pad.

Word of caution though which I seen first hand from them, you loose the sole of the boot you might as well be barefoot up there as hard plastic and roofs don't get along. 

We had already tore off and were laying underlayment on a fairly walk-able 9/12 roof when he lost the sole to one. He was going for a ride if the guy next to him didn't grab him and stop him. 

He still wears them to this day and swears up and down they are the greatest thing since sliced bread. Just said they had one minor hick up that's all.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Designed2Fail said:


> The soles are replaceable for when they wear out. Instead of buying new boots or shoes you just buy a new pair of soles for them. So you keep a broken in boot feel but with new boot traction.
> 
> If you can find a picture online it shows where the underside of the boot is cut out for the replaceable pad.
> 
> ...


Ill stick with my vans. I cant justify 100+ on a pair of boots i only wear a few times a year.

What do you have to do with the pads once your off the roof? Do you have to take them off or can you leave them on??


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Ill stick with my vans. I cant justify 100+ on a pair of boots i only wear a few times a year.
> 
> What do you have to do with the pads once your off the roof? Do you have to take them off or can you leave them on??


You can leave them on when your on the ground. They are just like your regular boots, you can just replace the soles on these. 

I may do roofs daily and I still haven't bought into them. I like my Columbia hiking shoes. I can walk every thing he can in his cougar paws not to mention wet corigated metal roofs something he slips and slides all over on in his boots. Mine are also a little more stylish as well lol


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I roofed with a guy who wore flip flops. 

My last roof, I wore my boots, sweatshirt, jacket, hat with ear flaps and thick arctic gloves. It was an odd feeling.


----------



## ZackyBundles (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol flip flops...I knew a guy too...steel toes he called them...guy was a fool haha and not a good roofer


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

ZackyBundles said:


> Lol flip flops...I knew a guy too...steel toes he called them...guy was a fool haha and not a good roofer


My boss wears flip flops all the time.


----------



## ZackyBundles (Dec 31, 2012)

I find it a bit rediculous...we already sorta get away with running shoes...flip flops is just pushing it...and you have no protection whatsoever.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

ZackyBundles said:


> I find it a bit rediculous...we already sorta get away with running shoes...flip flops is just pushing it...and you have no protection whatsoever.


Well in my case he is the guy that writes the checks, and he is also diabetic. I think he can do what he wants really


----------



## ZackyBundles (Dec 31, 2012)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Well in my case he is the guy that writes the checks, and he is also diabetic. I think he can do what he wants really


Ya obviously he can do what he wants...I just find it funny...and what does him being diabetic have to do with flip flops lol


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

ZackyBundles said:


> Ya obviously he can do what he wants...I just find it funny...and what does him being diabetic have to do with flip flops lol


It messes with his feet. Some days steel toes, other days flops and everything inbetween


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I've been roofing in cougar paws for a couple years now. After my installers saw how they rarely scuff the shingles they all went out and bought a pair. Even a couple of the laborers bought into the cougar paws.

My first pair was $90 and my cousin bought them after a couple uses as I decided to buy the ones with the strap. The strap ones were bought for $105. The new black ones are close to $150.

Most roofs I start out with high tops or cross trainers for tearing off and papering but when it's sunny and the shingles are installed my feet are in cougar paws. 

We also run the Mexican cushions for extra protection on really warm sunny days. 

The cougar paws run very large so if any of you decide to buy a pair buy at least one size smaller than what you normally wear. For example my brother and I both wear size 12 and he now wears size 10.5 cougars and my size 12's are very big on my feet. My brother also has the spikes for his shoes, pretty slick in the Winter.

As far as other attire my brothers go bear back with shorts and I go white t with shorts. After a few days you get used to the knee pads and shorts. Pretty soon will have the farmers knee pad tan!!!


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Carpenter eyes said:


> It messes with his feet. Some days steel toes, other days flops and everything inbetween



My father in law was diabetic, his feet were really nasty. The only time he wore shoes was when he went to the casino. He died 5 years ago at 76. The casino used to send the limo to pick him up and from that point it was all VIP for a dozen or so hours. My sister in law used to get drunk twice and never had to buy any drinks!!! BTW, the round trip free limo ride was around 100 miles. Up in them parts they will do anything to bring the whales in! My wife misses him once in while, he was a real pain in the butt. He pulled a gun on my brother once, stuck it in his face for tapping him on the shoulder. Them diabetes make people do crazy things...


----------



## Dallas-Roofing (May 12, 2013)

Cougar paws on your feet is a must especially if your dealing with a steep slope roof. Long pants and long sleeve shirts too keep your skin protected from the sun. Also a sombrero type of hat that could block the sun will also come in very handy. I used to apply sun screen for a while but the sweat would just wash it off. I was applying every other minute it seemed like. 

Devin Mahdi
Roofing Lewisville


----------



## ZackyBundles (Dec 31, 2012)

Are the cougar paws that great? I just rock a Pair of runners...but they don't always last a season. Think I may buy some paws. Has anyone tried the spikes for tear offs? And which paws to you wear I'm leaning towards the expensive ones a they are apparently much lighter


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

My crew wears tiger paws all the time. I have yet to buy me a pair. They also like couch cushions on the steep roofs. As for clothes OSHA requires long pants and a shirt with 3" sleeves. I require my guys to wear pants and I provide UA style shirts. Some of the guys will wear an undershirt and a long sleeve shirt in the heat. They do stink but the are nice and cool.


----------

